# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Vidos] Je m'ennuie

## Gnoce

Bonjour,

Je mennuie pas mal en ce moment et je suis friand de mini sries humoristique du net, je vous propose donc quelques vidos que j'ai vu en esprant que vous en avez  me proposer  ::mrgreen:: .

Le channel Youtube Collegehumor:
Particulirement les vidos sur les troopers et hardly working!
(vido en anglais)

Le channel Youtube The Guild en anglais galement, surtout pour les joueurs de mopeurg. (et Noob (fr))

Le channel Youtube de Jenna Marbles, une amricaine compltement tare.

Dites moi ce que vous en pensez et surtout proposez en d'autres  ::ccool:: .

----------


## kOrt3x

J'aime bien la web srie "Le visiteur du Futur" : http://www.levisiteurdufutur.com/accueil.html

----------


## Ivelios

Il y a "Hero Corp" en srie humoristique qui est pas mal, fait par les ralisateurs et les acteurs de kameloth.

----------


## Gnoce

Merci beaucoup, je vais regarder tout a  :;):

----------


## minnesota

Salut,

Un extrait de film tout en un  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gnoce

Bon alors j'ai commenc par Hero Corp, j'ai regard la saison 1! On retrouve l'esprit de Kaamelott (l'esprit Astier quoi), c'est  dire un mec a priori sain d'esprit entour de bras casss, les quiproquos... J'aime bien, mme si c'est un peu plus lent que Kaamelott au niveau des vannes. Jespre que a va monter en puissance saison 2.

Je fini Hero Corp et j'enchainerai sur les visiteurs du futur, et je regarderais la vido de minnesota une fois rentr  :;): .

Sinon, des retours sur mes propositions?

----------


## herfrayg

> J'aime bien la web srie "Le visiteur du Futur" : http://www.levisiteurdufutur.com/accueil.html


Ca mrite bien un petit +1 que je t'ai rajout. Je ne connaissais pas du tout la srie, c'est vraiment excellent.

J'ai particulirement ador la saison 1, une vritable belle intrigue, qu'il arrive  garder au fur et  mesure de tous les pisodes, pour  chaque fois nous surprendre dans chacun des pisodes, et nous dlivrer un dnouement inattendu.

La saison 2, j'ai peur de n'avoir pour intrt que de suivre l'aventure des personnages de la saison 1. Je viens de me matter les 14 pisodes, et sincrement, pour le moment, pas de relle intrigue sur le fil de la saison, juste quelques aventures sur 3-4 pisodes... Bref, beaucoup plus de moyens techniques, mais une intrigue moins palpitante que la saison 1.

 voir maintenant la saison 3, celle qui nous dira si il sait se renouveler et nous produire une intrigue aussi intressante que la saison 1, ou bien alors si a continue sur la pente descendante.

Avis final : Saison 1 excellente, saison 2, agrable mais sans plus.

----------


## tumoo

> Bon alors j'ai commenc par Hero Corp, j'ai regard la saison 1! On retrouve l'esprit de Kaamelott (l'esprit Astier quoi), c'est  dire un mec a priori sain d'esprit entour de bras casss, les quiproquos... J'aime bien, mme si c'est un peu plus lent que Kaamelott au niveau des vannes. Jespre que a va monter en puissance saison 2.
> 
> Je fini Hero Corp et j'enchainerai sur les visiteurs du futur, et je regarderais la vido de minnesota une fois rentr .
> 
> Sinon, des retours sur mes propositions?


Oui, cette srie est vraiment sympa  regarder et la saison 2 est, pour moi, meilleure que la premire, plus d'action, d'humour etc

----------


## Glutinus

La saison 1 tait plus  l'arrache, avec des histoires beaucoup plus one-shot... ce qui n'est pas dsagrable au final. La saison 2 part sur quelque chose de plus structur. Bon, mme si les paradoxes temporels introduisent forcment des incohrences, le scnario est beaucoup plus haletant et des sries amricaines trs mdiatises.

----------


## Gnoce

Bon du coup j'ai fini la saison 2 (oui je m'ennuie vraiment en ce moment), bah je reste sur ma faim... elle tait globalement mieux que la premire effectivement, mais je trouve qu'il aurait pu se passer beaucoup plus de chose, a avance encore trop lentement pour moi  ::D: .

Enfin je reste quand mme sur ma faim en attendant une hypothtique saison 3.

J'attaque les visiteurs du futur bientt.

En passant, je vous propose le site Betaseries sur lequel on peut suivre la sortie des sries que l'on dsire suivre... un petit passage dessus une fois configur et on sait ce qu'on a pas encore vu, ce qui pourrait nous plaire etc.
 Il y a aussi des petites stats sympa, je sais dsormais que j'ai pass plus de 2 mois de ma vie  regarder des sries  ::aie:: 

Si vous avez d'autres propositions, n'hsitez pas  ::ccool:: .

----------


## Ivelios

Salut, c'est encore moi

Je te conseille un drama cette fois ci. "city hunter" (drama coren). 20 pisodes d'1 heure chacun, la traduction du 20me est paru la semaine dernire donc c'est une srie rcente. 
C'est un drama srieux ( nan mais sans dconner je sais que c'est difficile  croire pour un drama mais c'est srieux ^^ ) sans tre prise de tte.
Les acteurs sont vraiment bons.

Par contre il sera licenci en France le 31 Aout, mme s'il ne le diffuseront probablement jamais sur la TV franaise. Donc dll les avant cette date sinon tu ne les trouveras plus  :;):

----------


## Gnoce

Salut Ivelios,

Merci de te proposition, je vais regarder, surtout que j'ai fini ce qu'il y avait en "le visiteur du futur". D'ailleurs j'ai bien aim cette srie, des pisodes courts, les voyages dans le temps et les paradoxes que a entraine j'ai toujours aim! Encore une belle bande de loosers  ::mouarf:: !

Sinon pour vous donner une ide du srivore que je suis: https://www.betaseries.com/membre/Globule

Soit ces sries: https://www.betaseries.com/membre/Globule/series

----------


## tumoo

:8O: 
Quel palmars !

Je vois que tu n'as vu que la saison 1 de Spartacus.

Sinon, il y a Scrubs que tu n'as pas vu (8 saisons je crois)

Bon courage  ::aie::

----------


## Aniki

Et South Park ?
Surtout que je trouve la version franaise excllente et c'est assez rare pour le signaler !
Et personnellement je prfre mme les voix franaise aux voix amricaines, mais a c'est une question de got.

----------


## Gnoce

> Quel palmars !
> 
> Je vois que tu n'as vu que la saison 1 de Spartacus.
> 
> Sinon, il y a Scrubs que tu n'as pas vu (8 saisons je crois)
> 
> Bon courage


Spartacus, j'ai pas super accroch, je me le garde sous le coude.

South park, y'a des choses que j'aime bien mais y'a surtout beaucoup de choses que j'aime pas!

Scrubs, a pourrait le faire, mme si je commence vraiment  avoir du mal avec les sries en univers mdical ou policier.

Sinon je regarde le plus possible en vostfr, a entretient mon pauvre anglais et a conserve l'humour et les expressions de base (je veux dire avant la transformation en Franais ou a veut souvent dire compltement autre chose).

----------


## Gnoce

Bon bah plus rien d'intressant  regarder, heureusement il y a Deus Ex pour passer le temps, mais a va pas durer.

Bientt la rentre des sries  ::ccool:: .

----------


## Gnoce

Salut,

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore, une mini srie de canal+: Bref

http://www.canalplus.fr/c-divertisse...tml?vid=506792

----------


## Glutinus

> Salut,
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore, une mini srie de canal+: Bref
> 
> http://www.canalplus.fr/c-divertisse...tml?vid=506792


A ses tout dbuts, peu d'pisodes... et, comme son nom l'indique, se regarde trs vite (c'est ce qui fait sa force au final ! droit  l'essentiel !)

----------


## Stessy

> Salut,
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore, une mini srie de canal+: Bref
> 
> http://www.canalplus.fr/c-divertisse...tml?vid=506792


Connaissais pas.

Mais je me suis dj poil deux trois fois. 

Surtout l'entretien d'embauche. ::mouarf::

----------


## mikedonie90

C'est vraiment un jolie palmares ca, il y en a d'autres ? , 
si oui , fais nous savoir

----------


## ElSpopo

Il y a les quelques sries qui passent sur nolife qu'on peut retrouver sur le net aussi :
-noob
-nerd'z
-Flander's company
-karat boy

----------

